# November Discussion Thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs won in Denver 102-101. For whatever it's worth, Dallas is second in defensive efficiency after one week of action.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big win last night against Boston after a couple of disappointing performances at home.


----------

